# Hi guys



## R.Cato (Aug 18, 2009)

My name is Robin, I am a novice composer from Germany.

I write music for game community, art projects and of course for myself.

Hope to improve my skills with participating in this great community.

cheers Robin


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome to VI, Robin.


----------



## Reegs (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi Robin,

Welcome!


----------



## R.Cato (Aug 19, 2009)

Hal @ Wed Aug 19 said:


> Hi Robin
> what do you mean by game community ?
> 
> video games ?



Yes, modifications for video games.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 22, 2009)

Willkommen R.Cato! :D


----------

